# Fire Deal at 8:30 PM ET: 256 GB Hard Drive $49 -- OVER



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Not much interest in this one. I didn't get it. I don't think it sold out.

Does anyone else notice how Amazon has been getting pretty deceptive in how they show the non-sale Amazon price and the % off? Not just for this item, but for several of the recent Fire sales?

In this particular case, this is the product page for this item: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Ultra-2-5-Inch-Height-SDSSDHP-256G-G25/dp/B0093HMLAS/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1401236027&sr=1-2&keywords=sandisk+ultra+plus+solid+state+drive+256gb.

You can buy this item now for $119.99, not $214.99 as shown in Betsy's screen shot. So, the sales price is actually 59% off what you would pay for the item now, not 77% off some mythical list price. 59% off is nothing to sneeze at, but that's not the point. The point is Amazon is not being honest with us. But if I didn't do a little digging and check out the product page, I wouldn't know that. Shame on you Amazon.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

SeymourKopath said:


> Not much interest in this one. I didn't get it. I don't think it sold out.
> 
> Does anyone else notice how Amazon has been getting pretty deceptive in how they show the non-sale Amazon price and the % off? Not just for this item, but for several of the recent Fire sales?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I thought it has always been like that?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Yeah, but I thought it has always been like that?


It has.

There's basically _nothing_ for sale on Amazon at the 'list price'. And FWIW, I've never seen sale prices anywhere else that give the percentage off based on the regular price either - they all go by the normal 'retail price'. That's just the way it's done. Only difference is, Amazon is much more transparent about how much it discounts things ordinarily.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was one earlier that bothered me more than this one.  The "Limited Time" price was only about $10  less than the normal price.  This is a good deal no matter which price one uses.

And when ebooks go on sale, they're really misleading...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

True about ebooks.. most of the time they give the hardback or paperback price and take the % from that, which is never accurate.

Another thing is when they put an e book on sale and if you have a gazillion (thousands) books like I do you might not remember already having bought this book, but, oh.. they have created another entry in their database, so you don't get the information that you own it.

Todays sale price on To Kill a Mockingbird, for example.  I thought I had bought it previously.  And then I noticed  a second listing for an ebook of TKAM, clicked on that and voila.. I had bought it, and actually for a slightly lower price as well.  

-


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> True about ebooks.. most of the time they give the hardback or paperback price and take the % from that, which is never accurate.
> 
> Another thing is when they put an e book on sale and if you have a gazillion (thousands) books like I do you might not remember already having bought this book, but, oh.. they have created another entry in their database, so you don't get the information that you own it.
> 
> ...


If you already bought TKaM -- not just pre-ordered it but _bought_ it and have it in your library -- chances are it is either (a) not an authorized edition and could be pulled at any time or (b) not the actual book but rather a commentary or something about it. Because it was Big News a month or so ago when Harper Lee finally authorized an e-edition which is due to be released in early July. The title is NOT in the public domain; Ms Lee is still living and owns the rights.

FWIW, I pre-ordered at the end of April at $4.55. Today it's still available for pre-order at $4.73. BUT, it won't actually be released until July 8. _All the other titles that come up when you search on the book are study guides._ This has NOTHING to do with Amazon and EVERYTHING to do with the fact that it was only just last month -- on her birthday -- that Ms Lee authorized the ebook. We had a long thread about it in the Book Corner here.

That said . . . it is true that sometimes I'll see a book that looks familiar but I click and it doesn't say I've got it. To be sure, I go to 'Your Collection' -- in the Digital content section of 'Your Account' or the kindle.amazon.com page and search on the title to see if I might have the book in a different edition.

All of which is completely off topic.  

Did ANYBODY get this hard drive deal?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, folks--

After review, we've removed a post which, while the poster posted it in good faith, linked to what is surely an unauthorized copy of TKAM.  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------

